# Question on English Ivy



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not sure on the scientific name of this plant. I know it is a non-native species that grows wild in the pacific north west. I was wondering if this plant was safe to use with dart frogs (as well as moss that grows wild out here as well)? If so has anyone had any experiance with this ivy? I know it grows wild in our rain forests and can climb trees so I'm assuming it would be a good plant to have if properly pruned. Any advice would be appreciated as I'm headed to Gig Harbor (in western washington) and would probably go collect sometime next week. Thanks in advance, Chris.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

It is fine to use, and actually works as a great background cover if you like the look of it.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had ok luck with certain varieties, but its really touch and go, and English Ivy is not a tropical plant and tends to rot out a lot in tanks. I could honestly say there are much better (and less distructive) vines out there to use than Enlgish Ivy, and I don't honestly recomend taking any plant out of the wild - invasive or otherwise, and I especially don't like the idea of taking moss, its overcollected as it is, and you could be distrubing a very delicate system. Not to mention what you could be carrying in on the plants.

And while that area is "rainforest", its temperate rainforest rather than tropical rainforest... not all rainforests are created equal, especially temperate vs. tropical.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you guys for the input and fast respone . Out of curiousity how do you plant plants in backgrounds, I read on one site you use toothpicks to hold the roots in place. Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You could do that, with vines I like to make "earth staples" out of paper clips (or part of them). Mach a "U" with the peice of wire using needle nose pliers, then make "hooks" on the ends of the "U", so when you press it in it will hold tight to what media you have. Make sure to do this with some room for the vine to grow and what not (plenty of wiggle room), its to "guide" it, not hold it directly on the media (this could strangle the vine and cause damage to it - so don't have pressure on the actual plant). The vine will root to the media quickly enough..


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Hedera helix. thats one name I will not forget from my higher plants course. Well that all the help I can provide here.


----------

